# Hole In Tube Setup For 1745 Tubes To Pouch



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is how I setup the 1745 tubes with the hole in the tube pouch setup. I have used it on 1842's and on the latex tube that Tex sells. This is a very good way to tie to a pouch, clean and strong. I have yet to have one fail from the punched hole. Generally they break under the cuff at the pouch or develope holes somewhere along the tube. They last the same as double tubes so you can expect some good life out of them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely demonstrated! Good addition to the tutorial library.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

nice video wing shooter , i never thought of using the hole punch for the holes , i will have to try that .


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Liked the video very much.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

As always - excellent information demonstrated beautifully. Thanks for sharing with us.

Al


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

saw a similar hole in the tube by the chinese a couple of year ago but was wary of it snapping so never tried it, I did not know any one used it, it would certainly lighten the load at the pouch for more speed great job and excellent video I will have to give this ago, Also a very unique way of attaching the tube to the slingshot nice one.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

hawk2009 said:


> saw a similar hole in the tube by the chinese a couple of year ago but was wary of it snapping so never tried it, I did not know any one used it, it would certainly lighten the load at the pouch for more speed great job and excellent video I will have to give this ago, Also a very unique way of attaching the tube to the slingshot nice one.


After you get one setup grab the pouch and pull hard on the tube and you can see there is no strain where you punch the hole. I have had the tubes break right where the tube goes inside itself but never at the hole.


----------

